# August LSOL - Caravan Roasters



## fluffles

Hi all,

Some of you may already know that I've taken over sourcing the coffees for LSOL from @NickdeBug. I had hoped to get my first one off the ground a bit sooner, so apologies it has taken a little longer than I had hoped.

Anyway, August's LSOL will be brought to you by London-based Caravan Coffee Roasters.

Caravan are not omni-roasters and so typically have filter and espresso roasts. Whilst this particular coffee is a filter roast, it is much more of an omni-roast than some of their other coffees and they say it should work for espresso too.

Members will receive 1kg as usual. We are running 10 guest slots at £13 for 500g. Caravan have a great reputation and I've very much enjoyed what I've had from them in the past. Add your names below asap so we can all start enjoying some tasty coffee at a fantastic price









(Guests will get a PM from @Mrboots2u requesting payment when the slots are all full)

1. fluffles

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## MarkT

Me for guest slot please. Please can someone add me to the list


----------



## Mrboots2u

I wouldnt have any concerns around this bean being suitable for espresso


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. fluffles

2. MarkT

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## MarkT

Not tried stuff from Caravan so looking forward to it.







and thanks for putting me on the list Martin.


----------



## frandavi99

1. fluffles

2. MarkT

3. Frandavi99

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## jlarkin

1. fluffles

2. MarkT

3. frandavi99

4. jlarkin

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10


----------



## urbanbumpkin

When's the next LSOL due to land?


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> When's the next LSOL due to land?


As soon as we have the guests filled and paid on this thread ..


----------



## Rhys

1. fluffles

2. MarkT

3. frandavi99

4. jlarkin

5. Rhys

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

Missed out on the last one, wasn't keen on Caravan's last offering - hope this one makes up for it.


----------



## fatboyslim

1. fluffles

2. MarkT

3. frandavi99

4. jlarkin

5. Rhys

6. fatboyslim

7.

8.

9.

10.


----------



## jkb89

1. fluffles

2. MarkT

3. frandavi99

4. jlarkin

5. Rhys

6. fatboyslim

7. jkb89

8.

9.

10.


----------



## GlennV

1. fluffles

2. MarkT

3. frandavi99

4. jlarkin

5. Rhys

6. fatboyslim

7. jkb89

8. GlennV

9.

10.

thanks!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

1. fluffles

2. MarkT

3. frandavi99

4. jlarkin

5. Rhys

6. fatboyslim

7. jkb89

8. GlennV

9. Hairy_Hogg

10.


----------



## MSM

01. Fluffles

02. MarkT

03. Frandavi99

04. Jlarkin

05. Rhys

06. Fatboyslim

07. Jkb89

08. GlennV

09. Hairy_Hogg

10. MSM

Would like to try this.


----------



## fluffles

Thanks everyone, please check your PMs and get your payments in. We'll try and get things moving as quickly as possible


----------



## MSM

Paid


----------



## fluffles

Good news - I've just been told that this will be dispatched tomorrow via Royal Mail 2nd class, so with a bit of luck it should start hitting your letterboxes by the end of this week.


----------



## fatboyslim

fluffles said:


> Good news - I've just been told that this will be dispatched tomorrow via Royal Mail 2nd class, so with a bit of luck it should start hitting your letterboxes by the end of this week.


That is perfect timing! Looking forward to this.


----------



## Missy

Gah! Would have been perfect if I'd not been poorly. Now need to drink a week's worth of coffee, I'm well behind schedule!!


----------



## fatboyslim

Anyone received theirs?


----------



## fluffles

fatboyslim said:


> Anyone received theirs?


I think it'll be tomorrow at the earliest


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

It has arrived...


----------



## fatboyslim

Nobody was home so it'll be sat in the sorting office :-(


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Open the beans and the smell is chocolate with what I think is a hint of apricot. Ground 15g in the Feldgrind and I am getting a whiff of a plum or similar jam.

Output of Aeropress is currently cooling...

ETA:

So had an Aeropress and a V60 and definitely preferred the V60 but may try a long Aeropress steep later.

Plum or Damson Jam on grinding beans for me and on brewing on the V60 I thought there was a mild smell of lavender but may be mistaken on that. In the V60 I get a chocolate/plummy damson jam hit at first then a bright lemony taste following on from that.

Enjoying this so far, will need to see how it develops. Roast date was the 15th according to the bags if you are interested, should also note that if you are not in the box it arrives in is definitely not letterbox friendly.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mine too........arrived today.


----------



## mmmatron

Some resting time courtesy of Royal Mail for me. I'm surprised the posty didn't try and stuff it through the letter box like he did yesterday with a VST basket in a massive jiffy bag, complete carnage!


----------



## Rdl81

V60 ratio and grind setting u tried?


----------



## hotmetal

I got the red card too. I'm guessing it's the beans. A reason to get up tomorrow. How long do we think they'll need resting for? I'm testing out some of Dave's dark decaf at the moment. It's alright but I might need some caffeine!


----------



## fatboyslim

hotmetal said:


> I got the red card too. I'm guessing it's the beans. A reason to get up tomorrow. How long do we think they'll need resting for? I'm testing out some of Dave's dark decaf at the moment. It's alright but I might need some caffeine!


I'm gonna get my brew-on tomorrow morning! Back-to-back Kalita waves. Nice beans would help, I like the descriptors mentioned so far.


----------



## Missy

It smells of milkybar... I'm excited.


----------



## fatboyslim

First brew was fantastic. I enjoyed it so much I didn't quite spend long enough on each sip to think of any descriptors.

Milkybar isn't a bad start but there is a juicy element along side it. Just my sort of bean.

Thanks for organising this one!


----------



## Mrboots2u

fatboyslim said:


> First brew was fantastic. I enjoyed it so much I didn't quite spend long enough on each sip to think of any descriptors.
> 
> Milkybar isn't a bad start but there is a juicy element along side it. Just my sort of bean.
> 
> Thanks for organising this one!


Glad you are enjoying it , i had high hopes for this one


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried a CCD and a spro this morning. Im agreeing with the the Jam / plumby notes so far. It's still a bit early for spro IMHO, but still tasted nice with a slight choc edge to it.

Impressed with these beans so far.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Rdl81 said:


> V60 ratio and grind setting u tried?


Feldgrind 1.7, V60 was 13.2g and 220g water. 20g/30sec Bloom and slurry stir then four x 50g pours at 30 sec intervals with a brew time of 3.40 but that includes allowing 30 seconds to allow all drips to stop.


----------



## mmmatron

Smells really malty


----------



## mmmatron

A bit early but tried it this morning in a 5oz flat white. Its lovely, nice subtle acidity with what I think might be some chocolaty jamminess. Really like it. My first pour was a bit quick and it tasted of tomatoes


----------



## Rdl81

Just curious has anyone not got their beans or the infamous red card yet ?


----------



## fatboyslim

Rdl81 said:


> Just curious has anyone not got their beans or the infamous red card yet ?


no red card for me


----------



## Drewster

Rdl81 said:


> Just curious has anyone not got their beans or the infamous red card yet ?


I am sitting in a villa overlooking the Bay of Biscay sipping a beer...... I have no idea if I have coffee/ red card/other variation. At the moment I don't mind (hopefully the cat/house sitter has got them to save any issues o/r)

I have had a few nice coffees here


----------



## Missy

Let's hope the cat hasn't got them... A coffee making cat is a scary concept. Though I'm sure the evil beggars are capable


----------



## Rhys

I've just picked mine up from my local corner shop. I use them as they take parcels in (for a 50p charge) and I'm guaranteed of not getting a red card









My grinders/coffee gear is at my dads house in York and I'm at our new house in Goole









Going to have to take a bag with me when I go back to use for pourover (Pavoni isn't plugged in yet, having brewed at the min)


----------



## hotmetal

Missy said:


> Let's hope the cat hasn't got them... A coffee making cat is a scary concept. Though I'm sure the evil beggars are capable


It's probably eating them, [email protected] them out, bagging them up and selling them on Puss-e-bay as Kopi Poowak as we speak.

If it's got new boots when you get home, and the coffee is missing, you know I was right.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi guys gonna be off the radar on the forum for a little bit , if you need to chase anything re these beans , then drop @fluffles a pm , he can contact me directly .. Also for those of you on the FB group , i can be found there also ..

Cheers Martin


----------



## fluffles

Enjoying my first pour over of this coffee, very yummy









(No tasting notes from me obviously as I know what it is)


----------



## Missy

fluffles said:


> (No tasting notes from me obviously as I know what it is)


It's coffee right? Am I right? Please tell me I am!

I'm just sooo looking forward to getting cracking on it.

Fluffles you said it was mostly a brewing roast? Just thinking of setting the grinder up for it as primary bean, and whether I ditch the espresso on it?


----------



## fluffles

Missy said:


> It's coffee right? Am I right? Please tell me I am!
> 
> I'm just sooo looking forward to getting cracking on it.
> 
> Fluffles you said it was mostly a brewing roast? Just thinking of setting the grinder up for it as primary bean, and whether I ditch the espresso on it?


Strictly speaking it is a filter roast, but they feel it can work well as espresso too. I'll certainly be putting it through as espresso.


----------



## mmmatron

Missy said:


> It's coffee right? Am I right? Please tell me I am!
> 
> I'm just sooo looking forward to getting cracking on it.
> 
> Fluffles you said it was mostly a brewing roast? Just thinking of setting the grinder up for it as primary bean, and whether I ditch the espresso on it?


I'm using it for espresso and it's delicious!


----------



## fatboyslim

Another superb brew this morning. Absolutely lovely these beans. I can see how it'd be more of a brewed roast but that shouldn't stop people 'spro'ing it.

What's the deal with guessing the origin then? Do some people already know, the chosen ones who received a mysterious red card?


----------



## Missy

fatboyslim said:


> Another superb brew this morning. Absolutely lovely these beans. I can see how it'd be more of a brewed roast but that shouldn't stop people 'spro'ing it.
> 
> What's the deal with guessing the origin then? Do some people already know, the chosen ones who received a mysterious red card?


My postie is good, but he's not that talented!

The "red card" is the one the postie leaves to say they have a parcel for you and nowhere safe to leave it....


----------



## fatboyslim

Missy said:


> My postie is good, but he's not that talented!
> 
> The "red card" is the one the postie leaves to say they have a parcel for you and nowhere safe to leave it....


Ah! Silly me, that's what you get for only half reading the thread. So no ideas about origin then?

I've got to guess something like El Salvador if the origin guessing is open.


----------



## fluffles

Only boots and I know the identity of the coffee. Feel free to post your origin guesses, and do keep any other thoughts and tasting notes coming in


----------



## mmmatron

Tastes a little bit like a Kenyan I had recently but that's a wild guess!


----------



## Syenitic

mmmatron said:


> Tastes a little bit like a Kenyan I had recently but that's a wild guess!


Mmm... Kenyan was my first thought after getting the upfront acidity, similar to others I have had over the last 12 months. Interestingly this mellows significantly on cooling, particularly via V60 and aeropress. Usually it takes me a while to better appreciate a new coffee and this one is no exception (I have gone two thirds through my first bag) to the point that I am actually struggling with it in the face of competition from other beans in my kitchen.

I am going to put it to one side for a few days and see if any change comes about in either taste or my judgement.


----------



## Rdl81

Mine arrived today but going to be a few days until I crack into it as have other beans to use up


----------



## jkb89

Anyone got any advice on grind/temp for this in the Brazen?


----------



## Syenitic

jkb89 said:


> Anyone got any advice on grind/temp for this in the Brazen?


Hey Joe (There must be a song in that)

I don't Have a brazen, but love my weekend filter brews (V60) and don't know how they correlate technique wise. Recently I have been going with minute long pre-soaks / blooms with a further 2 and half minute pours through 18g into 280g out. I don't have perfect control over temperatures and with c.94 I got more than once a big acidity which waned on cooling.

Like you. I'm looking for different experiences on this one as I am a little unconvinced at the moment - would like to reduce the acidity and bring in a more restrained character.

And despite saying I was going to rest the beans for a few days this afternoon, I got home tonight and pressed 12.5 g through your La Pav. After glancing burns to hands/arms/fingers I ended up with a cappacino despite aiming for the FW. And the Caravan beans provided a neutral and enjoyable coffee. No flavour notes this time just a solidly good coffee. Milk really does neutralise the acidity though.


----------



## Rhys

Had a mug full earlier this evening. Fitted a V60 filter into my Bodum pour-over carafe's metal filter thingy (they do fit if you fold the bottom of the filter paper over). All my coffee gear is still packed away after moving except my Isomac grinder. So guessed the weight, grind and water amount. Got a mug-full anyway. Enjoyed this one, very drinkable. No idea on what it's like spro'd (Pavoni is still packed away). Pass on the tasting notes as it isn't dialled in properly but the beans smelt lovely!


----------



## fluffles

jkb89 said:


> Anyone got any advice on grind/temp for this in the Brazen?


I can't help with the Brazen I'm afraid, but I have this squarely bang in the middle of my usual grind and temperature for Kalita wave pourover. It's giving me an extraction yield of between 19.5% an 20%. So in terms of solubility in pourover it seems to be fairly standard.

FWIW:

Lido3 setting 11

15g coffee

240g water @ 94C

00:00 40g bloom

00:30 Top up to 100g

01:00 Top up to 150g

01:30 Top up to 200g

02:00 Top up to 240g

02:30 All done


----------



## fatboyslim

fluffles said:


> I can't help with the Brazen I'm afraid, but I have this squarely bang in the middle of my usual grind and temperature for Kalita wave pourover. It's giving me an extraction yield of between 19.5% an 20%. So in terms of solubility in pourover it seems to be fairly standard.
> 
> FWIW:
> 
> Lido3 setting 11
> 
> 15g coffee
> 
> 240g water @ 94C
> 
> 00:00 40g bloom
> 
> 00:30 Top up to 100g
> 
> 01:00 Top up to 150g
> 
> 01:30 Top up to 200g
> 
> 02:00 Top up to 240g
> 
> 02:30 All done


Basically brewing exactly the same as you in my Kalita but I usually do up to 170-180g at 1:30 so there is a higher brew slurry height for easier stirring.

Really enjoying this coffee. This is so getting cold brewed.


----------



## jlarkin

Does that suggest you're both trying to have it all drained by 2mins30?


----------



## fluffles

jlarkin said:


> Does that suggest you're both trying to have it all drained by 2mins30?


Not really, I find it really hard to target a specific time. I almost always use the same grind size (or very close to it), and I find some beans will take well over 3 minutes and others are quicker at around 2:30 (as with this bean). I measure TDS/EY and usually adjust temperature and brew ratio before I fiddle with the grind.


----------



## fatboyslim

What he said. I would adjust grind if brew time was +20 seconds under or over the 2:30 mark.


----------



## Jason1wood

Got a red card last Friday, just managed to get to the depot to pick them up and as I haven't been on here a few days, Had to rack my brains to remember ordering beans.

Glad I'm not going mental. LSOL haha


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Really enjoying long steeps (45min under tea cosy) of these beans in the CCD (18g beans + 300g water, grinds added on top of water), adjusted my Feldgrind to 1+6 this morning and enjoying my best cup yet!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Really enjoying long steeps (45min under tea cosy) of these beans in the CCD (18g beans + 300g water, grinds added on top of water), adjusted my Feldgrind to 1+6 this morning and enjoying my best cup yet!


What flavours are you getting? I've had a try of this as a spro for the first time in a few days and it tasted more like dried fruit than jam / berries.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

urbanbumpkin said:


> What flavours are you getting? I've had a try of this as a spro for the first time in a few days and it tasted more like dried fruit than jam / berries.


Tricky to say, definitely muted the richer jammy notes but there is still sweetness there, maybe a lighter raisin sweetness.


----------



## Rhys

I'm enjoying it as V60 (still guessing quantities). Starts off dryish but then get juiciness coming through. I doubt I'll get to spro it (too much going on and no room where I am to set up my 'stuff')


----------



## fluffles

Rhys said:


> I'm enjoying it as V60 (still guessing quantities). Starts off dryish but then get juiciness coming through. I doubt I'll get to spro it (too much going on and no room where I am to set up my 'stuff')


I get a very syrupy body giving high sweetness, acidity comes through when cool


----------



## Rdl81

Had my first try of this today as areopress went with the rave recipe so inverted 13g into 240 add 50g stir 10sec then at 30sec add rest of water flip and press so around 1.15 total brew time. That was using 1.6 on hausgrind. I was impressed def got a sweat rasin/grape was very nice


----------



## Missy

Just wow!! Dialling this in, first shot was a gusher

18>[email protected] I almost just chucked it...

But in the interests of science I tried it... It's amazing. Tastes of prunes, with the slight tomato undertone that I loved in the casa espresso Kenyan theri ab.... It's thick and rich and sticky, like a dark roast gloop but without being heavy.

I'm looking forward to getting this right... If such a bad shot can taste so good!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've just tried this with the CCD. 7 clicks on the Lido 3. and a 40 min brew.

I'm getting a Sweet prune/ raisin thing going on with a nice bit of acidity.

There's definitely something else upfront but my palates not foot enough to pick it out. Whatever it is it's really nice.


----------



## mmmatron

My usual premier inn CCD this morning on my travels. Lovely. Agreeing with the raisin/pruniness. Drank it quite cool, it had just a slight acidity that was really nice.

In espresso I don't really know what it tastes like now after a good rest but it's delicious!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried this as an Aeropress this morning. 18g 4clicks on the Lido3. 2 min then turn.

More fuit n prunes more acidity which gives it a slightly boozier edge. Prefer the CCD long steeps. Still really nice though.


----------



## fluffles

First espresso today, 16g - 33g. Light body, not at all syrupy like the pour over. Orangey goodness, some subtle stone fruit, slight bitterness pushing it towards aperol. Something flowery as it cools.

Nice but something feels a bit lacking, my instinct says to grind a bit finer to find a bit more body


----------



## fluffles

In pour over I was getting a cup full of sunshine- mostly oranges, some peach. Syrupy mouthfeel, lots of sweetness. Pleasant acidity as it cools.

(I'll post the notes from the roaster in the coming week)


----------



## Missy

I'm interested that your descriptors are subtly different to everyone else...

I wonder how much of the "magic" of description is less firm "this definitely tastes of" and more suggestibility (eg someone says "dried fruit" I taste mine and in the cup can taste prunes...)

I suppose I should try and go to a cupping event...

I'm loving the whole subscription btw, glad I waited till I was comfy with my kit and had tried a range of coffee before I started. But it's really good fun.

Are people going to guess the origin before fluffles spills the beans?


----------



## fluffles

I think suggestibility is huge, i think drinking blind as we do here is a really good thing to do from time to time.

Anyway, those were my notes... They don't necessarily match the official ones, though of course I have been influenced by them ?


----------



## Missy

fluffles said:


> Anyway, those were my notes... They don't necessarily match the official ones, though of course I have been influenced by them ?


And im curious as to whether I was influenced by others here, especially those who are in the box marked "knowledgeable" in my head!

Next month I'm going to try and ignore you all until I've tasted and made notes!


----------



## jlarkin

I'd be surprised if it's not a Kenyan. Very nice whatever it is though!


----------



## Mrboots2u

@fluffles , can we reveal yet...


----------



## frandavi99

I've not yet managed to pull a decent espresso of this  I've no doubt that it's user error, just finding this really tricky to dial in.

Conversely loving it as a V60 and may just give up on espresso and stop wasting it. Not getting quite so much fruit as others seem to but a really tasty brew that reminds me a bit of a Yirgacheffe I had a while ago.


----------



## mmmatron

Ah go on reveal!


----------



## fluffles

EL RECUERDO

COLOMBIA

Nectarine, Peach, Tea Rose

We first visited this farm early in November 2014 and were immediately

impressed with the innovative production methods that Carlos has been employing. From aerobic dry fermentation to density separation, each step

of the process is considered and executed with precision and care.

Carlos Guamanga is at the forefront of

a progressive movement currently being spearheaded by a group of young Colombian coffee producers. A Cup of Excellence winner in 2007, his farm, El Recuerdo, stretches over 12 hectares of often near vertical slopes upon which is cultivated a range of Castillo,

Caturra and Colombia varietals. Innovative processing techniques and an exceptional standard of picking and cherry selection result in a bright, complex fruity cup that highlights the unique terroir of Huila.

Whilst we haven't specifically profiled this lot of coffee as an omni roast, we have found this to be a fantastically versatile coffee that

lends itself equally well to both espresso and filter profiles. For a quick simple brew the aeropress is a great starting point. A dose of

around 15g with 220g/ml of water yields a tasty result that highlights the body and accentuates the sweetness. Alternatively for a lighter, brighter and altogether more juicy cup then brewing with a Chemex with a starting

dose of 30g to 520g/ml water creates great results.


----------



## fluffles

I didn't expect anyone to get the origin right with this one!


----------



## Rhys

Is it Columbian?


----------



## fluffles

Rhys said:


> Is it Columbian?


Nope, Colombian ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried an ap this morning. 15g inverted 4 min steep (I was in a rush). Sweet dried fruit raisins/ prunes thing going on to my taste buds still. The closest I could get to orange would be candy peel at a push I think.


----------



## MarkT

I only got mine yesterday from my next door as I've bn away and they've bn away. I now have about 3 kg off beans in total to go through now. Lol.


----------



## Rhys

fluffles said:


> Nope, Colombian 


Damn.. So close


----------



## fluffles

fluffles said:


> First espresso today, 16g - 33g. Light body, not at all syrupy like the pour over. Orangey goodness, some subtle stone fruit, slight bitterness pushing it towards aperol. Something flowery as it cools.
> 
> Nice but something feels a bit lacking, my instinct says to grind a bit finer to find a bit more body


Yep, finer was much better. Slightly shorter pour too... 16g - 31g in 38s. A sweet and juicy spro, much more satisfying


----------



## Missy

In the same way others have struggled with this for espresso I'm struggling in the v60. I'm not particularly good at brewed anyway, I've managed to kick the sour taste after a few goes, but it doesn't taste of a right lot else.


----------



## hotmetal

I've been struggling with this as espresso too. Tried 17.5 > 34 @ 35ish. It's still very light in the body/mouthfeel, agree with fluffles about the orange/Aperol but I also got quite a strong undertone of Bakewell Tart or Marzipan but without the sweetness. I'm beginning to wish I had a Feldgrind so I could do a V60 of this - as espresso it's more of a curiosity than a treat but I reckon it would be super refreshing as a brew.


----------



## fluffles

hotmetal said:


> I've been struggling with this as espresso too. Tried 17.5 > 34 @ 35ish. It's still very light in the body/mouthfeel, agree with fluffles about the orange/Aperol but I also got quite a strong undertone of Bakewell Tart or Marzipan but without the sweetness. I'm beginning to wish I had a Feldgrind so I could do a V60 of this - as espresso it's more of a curiosity than a treat but I reckon it would be super refreshing as a brew.


I'd suggest going finer again. You're using a bigger dose than me so you are perhaps at a coarser setting to me in order to get a similar flow rate (?).


----------



## hotmetal

Yes although the brew ratio is similar I did think about the time just after I posted. I'll give it a go.


----------



## jlarkin

hotmetal said:


> I've been struggling with this as espresso too. Tried 17.5 > 34 @ 35ish. It's still very light in the body/mouthfeel, agree with fluffles about the orange/Aperol but I also got quite a strong undertone of Bakewell Tart or Marzipan but without the sweetness. I'm beginning to wish I had a Feldgrind so I could do a V60 of this - as espresso it's more of a curiosity than a treat but I reckon it would be super refreshing as a brew.


 @hotmetal, unlikely I suppose but as you're not a million miles away. If you find yourself over near Bramley, Hampshire (between Basingstoke and Reading on the trains) then let me know. I could lend you my feld for a bit - it's a lovely brew!


----------



## hotmetal

Joe, that is awesome of you! I actually may take you up on the offer at some point soon. For ages I've been trying to keep focused on espresso but having had some good brews recently, and wanting something better for work, I would like to try before I buy. I'll drop you a line when I get focused on doing it.


----------



## mmmatron

I've had to go very fine on this for espresso and not run the shot over a 1:2 ratio or it goes a bit thin. Enjoyed it a lot with milk


----------



## hotmetal

I find it quite thin however I run it, but being SO it seems to get a little lost in a cappuccino, although a nice caramel flavour. I might try some ristretto at a really tight grind, and maybe a piccolo or cortado.


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's a light body espresso , but done right it packed full of fruit, as .. It you go for body on this one , bear in mind , you may loose some of the fruit punch, sweetness that you should be getting .


----------



## GlennV

I'm very much enjoying this both as a syrupy 18->30 (with a super fine grind) and as a lighter and juicier 18->45g, but not in between interestingly.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Had this as a V60 dripped straight onto ice yesterday and it was lovely, the juicier sweetness really came out very much like a very ripe peach. Going to put my last 100g into a batch of cold brew as this was so nice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Tried espresso this morning . On recommendation went fine 18=>29g 33secs. Got orange and sweet almond marzipan, I can see where the bakewell tart comparison comes from.

18=>32g 35secs=>Orange slight choc. Preferred the first shot although it did taste slightly under extracted but not massively unpleasant.


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> It's a light body espresso , but done right it packed full of fruit, as .. It you go for body on this one , bear in mind , you may loose some of the fruit punch, sweetness that you should be getting .


For me it is "light body" everything.....

I must be honest I am not getting a lot of fruit, marzipan or bakewell - I am getting "sweet and gentle" in flat whites I am getting a tad of fruit (just a tad) in V60 - all in all "nice" but not earth shattering for me.


----------



## Jason1wood

Drewster said:


> For me it is "light body" everything.....
> 
> I must be honest I am not getting a lot of fruit, marzipan or bakewell - I am getting "sweet and gentle" in flat whites I am getting a tad of fruit (just a tad) in V60 - all in all "nice" but not earth shattering for me.


I'm the same with espresso, prefer in a flat white, bit of fruit there but haven't tried brewed yet.


----------



## Drewster

Jason1wood said:


> I'm the same with espresso, prefer in a flat white, bit of fruit there but haven't tried brewed yet.


Worth a quick brew I'd say.


----------



## Jason1wood

Will give it a go in the Aeropress tomorrow.


----------



## Missy

I'm just getting to the bottom of a brewed bag. Still prefer the espresso on a super fine grind, so will be switching the grinder back.


----------



## fluffles

It's funny because I get loads of fruit in brewed and find it very forgiving... Tastes good at different extractions


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Missy said:


> I'm just getting to the bottom of a brewed bag. Still prefer the espresso on a super fine grind, so will be switching the grinder back.


I've just tried another spro but I agree that you have to go mega fine for best results. I've not tried the longer running shots but the shots of 30g out or under taste better to me.










1.1-1.2 is my normal espresso range.


----------



## hotmetal

After GlennV posted, I tried 17.5>30 in 35" and 19>45 at the same grind (took maybe 45"). Preferred it lungo to be honest - you're not missing much gloop as there wasn't much even at ristretto, but it is less tart and underextracted. Plenty of fruit and almond but I'm not really getting the sweetness. Wish I had a V60 now!


----------



## Dallah

I've not been online for a while but have really been enjoying this as an espresso. It doesn't have much crema or a typical espresso mouthfeel but I still enjoy it a great deal as an espresso. It does sort of lose its way in milk, more like a hot coffee flavoured milkshake but I like it as a straight shot.


----------



## fluffles

Tried a longer shot as suggested, 16g to 40g in about 35s. It's pretty good, bit sweeter... Possibly best yet


----------



## fatboyslim

Probably my last brew of these beans (until I get other bag out of freezer), didn't actually check how much was left. Did a cheeky 12g kalita wave and...

Wow, probably the best brew of them all very juicy, delicious and smooth.

What a great coffee this is


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I have one brew's worth left







Did not have enough for the cold brew I was going to have so have been V60'ing them. Last one this afternoon....

Roll on September LSOL


----------



## Mrboots2u

@fluffles are we close to a date for September


----------



## fluffles

I'm waiting to hear back from the roaster, I'll be looking to move things along as soon as I do.


----------



## MarkT

Can I sign up for guest slot again please? Lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkT said:


> Can I sign up for guest slot again please? Lol


When the thread goes live , as we dont know how many we can offer etc or the price

Hold your horses til then to make it fair for everyone


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> When the thread goes live , as we dont know how many we can offer etc or the price
> 
> *Keep continuously pressing F5* til then to make it fair for everyone


ftfy


----------



## MarkT

Mrboots2u said:


> When the thread goes live , as we dont know how many we can offer etc or the price
> 
> Hold your horses til then to make it fair for everyone


Okie dokie will wait.


----------



## Rhys

I've not tried these as a spro, just been V60'ing them. I find them very drinkable, especially when cooled down. Always tempted to neck a mugfull in one go.


----------



## 4515

Got mine today. A bit of a mix up with the address meant my first batch didn't reach me which I didn't discover until I came back from 2 weeks holiday.

Big thanks to @fluffles and Caravan for sorting. A fresh batch arrived this morning with a sample tin of these which sound amazing http://www.caravancoffeeroasters.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/aricha?variant=22849025991


----------



## fluffles

working dog said:


> Got mine today. A bit of a mix up with the address meant my first batch didn't reach me which I didn't discover until I came back from 2 weeks holiday.
> 
> Big thanks to @fluffles and Caravan for sorting. A fresh batch arrived this morning with a sample tin of these which sound amazing http://www.caravancoffeeroasters.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/aricha?variant=22849025991


I recently had the Aricha... lovely brewed coffee


----------



## shannigan

I left for a 10 day holiday the day these arrived, so didn't open them till I got back. I left one bag out to rest and put the others in the freezer. I had most of the first bag as v60 and some as espresso, using roughly my usual 18 > 36 recipe (give or take). I struggled with it a bit. Both with v60 and espresso, i was getting an overwhelming flavour of ripe tomatoes. I had this with the Barn LSOL beans, once they'd got past about 3 weeks old. I've come to the conclusion it's me rather than the beans, but does anyone else get this flavour from them?

I've opened the second bag and have tried a much lower dose espresso - 14 > 30. I'm getting much more from it using this recipe. Less tomato and more of something else (nicer) I haven't identified yet.

Does this tally with anyone else's experience? What weights are people using (in and out) for espresso?

Cheers


----------



## fluffles

shannigan said:


> I left for a 10 day holiday the day these arrived, so didn't open them till I got back. I left one bag out to rest and put the others in the freezer. I had most of the first bag as v60 and some as espresso, using roughly my usual 18 > 36 recipe (give or take). I struggled with it a bit. Both with v60 and espresso, i was getting an overwhelming flavour of ripe tomatoes. I had this with the Barn LSOL beans, once they'd got past about 3 weeks old. I've come to the conclusion it's me rather than the beans, but does anyone else get this flavour from them?
> 
> I've opened the second bag and have tried a much lower dose espresso - 14 > 30. I'm getting much more from it using this recipe. Less tomato and more of something else (nicer) I haven't identified yet.
> 
> Does this tally with anyone else's experience? What weights are people using (in and out) for espresso?
> 
> Cheers


I haven't noticed tomato personally. People have been pulling around 1:2 or just under, but also a fair few of us have had success at much longer ratios (lungo style). I did 16g - 40g which I really enjoyed - sounds like your good shot was heading this way, I'd recommend taking it a bit further


----------



## shannigan

fluffles said:


> I haven't noticed tomato personally. People have been pulling around 1:2 or just under, but also a fair few of us have had success at much longer ratios (lungo style). I did 16g - 40g which I really enjoyed - sounds like your good shot was heading this way, I'd recommend taking it a bit further


Thanks @fluffles I'll give that a go.


----------



## Missy

Missy said:


> Tastes of prunes, with the slight tomato undertone





shannigan said:


> , but does anyone else get this flavour from them?
> 
> . Less tomato and more of something else (nicer) I haven't identified yet.
> 
> Does this tally with anyone else's experience?
> 
> Cheers


See my post.... Tomatoes and prunes


----------



## shannigan

Missy said:


> See my post.... Tomatoes and prunes


Thanks @Missy I've been scanning through the thread but missed that. Tomatoes and prunes is quite a combination!


----------



## Missy

Really nice though.

The tomatoey flavour has faded a bit now, but I often find I lose flavours as I drift to the bottom of a kilo. No idea if it's my tastebuds getting used to it or tge coffee fading.


----------



## shannigan

Agree. I'm enjoying this coffee more and more.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I had a spro today at low preasure. 18=>44q 38 secs. Still has lots of fruit belting through.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard

This has been my favourite LSOL bean of the year so far (and we've had some great stuff). Just about to finish the last 250g bag. I would never have guessed at Columbian as the origin. Thanks to @fluffles for sourcing and to Caravan for participating.


----------



## fluffles

September's LSOL is now open for guest slots, see here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33685-September-LSOL-Curve-Roasters&p=446600#post446600

Thanks to everyone who contributed this month.


----------



## MarkT

Late opening of LSOL but I'm really enjoying it in espresso.

Wow first sip is like explosions of flavours. Ripe Tomato, spices, peppery, grapefruit bitterness citrus, light, sweet plums and prunes, as it get cool got smokey and tobacco. Very good indeed.

French press brewed, very sweet caramel syrupy. Sweet tomatoes.

In milk very creamy and sweet. Smooth.

Very nice coffee indeed. Great choice guys @fluffles, @Mrboots2u and caravan.


----------



## fluffles

Last shot of these ... 18g > 44g > 37s ... an absolute joy. Still loads of fruit, peachy and orangey. I found it less enjoyable in milk, but as filter and espresso really lovely.


----------



## 4515

Just started on these beans. Getting the ripe tomato and a hint of grapefruit type acidity. A fairly clean coffee. Will play about with it a bit more. Theres something else that I cant pinpoint as yet as the overriding flavour is the tomato

Getting earthy tones as the coffee cools down


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Just started on these beans. Getting the ripe tomato and a hint of grapefruit type acidity. A fairly clean coffee. Will play about with it a bit more. Theres something else that I cant pinpoint as yet as the overriding flavour is the tomato
> 
> Getting earthy tones as the coffee cools down


Change the extraction or recipe til you get more edging towards fruit and sweetness


----------



## 4515

Mrboots2u said:


> Change the extraction or recipe til you get more edging towards fruit and sweetness


Yep - will play about this afternoon. Not a fan of the tomato hit but it sounds like I can reduce / remove it which is good


----------



## MarkT

I finished mine now.







( I loved this in a brew for me.


----------



## 4515

Gone loads finer on the grind today and I got rid of that tomato flavour which dominated the coffee yesterday and not in a good way

Today I'm getting dark fruit (raisins ?) followed by malt and hints of vanilla. Sweetness is kicking in when the long black is cooling. A much nicer drink today


----------



## Nod

Went to caravan at euston today... delicious!! Really sweet and balanced flat white... I really enjoyed this LSOL and rate this roaster...


----------



## Nod

Contrasted with later flat white at Taylor street baristas and no comparison....


----------



## Syenitic

working dog said:


> Gone loads finer on the grind today and I got rid of that tomato flavour which dominated the coffee yesterday and not in a good way
> 
> Today I'm getting dark fruit (raisins ?) followed by malt and hints of vanilla. Sweetness is kicking in when the long black is cooling. A much nicer drink today


I have been tootling slowly along with this LSOL batch. The Tomato hit (brewed) made me push it to one side in the first week but I am now into the fourth bag and it is my daily 'at work' aeropress ration, usually the first 300g being quickly followed by another. For me it is the coffee with the biggest ever experienced swing in flavour as it cools; the acidity mellows and a fine tea like flavour arrives with a low-sugar caramel (if there ever was such a thing). Prunes I could agree with too, may be even a little maltiness, but so far never raisins for me.

Tomorrow I shall wind in the feldgrind a little further and see what happens, though at its current setting it is stalling/jamming and I have to wind back and go again.

All in all it has been an interesting coffee, but for me not one I would rush back for.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have just tried brewed with this or as spro as well?


----------



## Syenitic

urbanbumpkin said:


> Have just tried brewed with this or as spro as well?


Predominantly brewed yes, mainly via aeropress but also V60 and one French Press. Have gone for the espresso also, mainly weekends though and to be honest I have better alternatives for that method available to me at the moment - that is my taste though.

But your question just prompted me think of the neglected Moka Pot, I wonder what might happen there! Anyone else tried this?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've not tried it in a mokapot. I've not got that brilliant results from lighter roasts in a mokapot. Medium darker stuff seems to work better for me in them. But then again I very rarely use it.


----------



## hotmetal

I've got one bag left, haven't drunk it as neat espresso much as one of the things I like spro for is gloopy mouthfeel which this doesn't have. It really does need a fine grind, but I haven't had any tomato notes. Prunes maybe. Quite a lot of it has gone into cappuccino (sorry) but I think I'll have some as long black just to see what's in there that I haven't found. Probably not long till September LSOL lands is it?


----------



## fatboyslim

Just taken my 2nd bag out the freezer for brewed delights but I reckon Sept. LSOL and SSSSS are going to arrive at the same time and I'm going to be inundated with yummy yummy coffee. Woe is me!


----------

